# 1000 to invest



## chefcorm (27 Aug 2009)

Hi, I know its not a huge amount to invest but its a start. Im looking for advice where i could possibly invest my money in the stock market and possibly double my money by x-mas. Is there any investors out there who can give me advice. Im not interested in savings accounts etc, they are a waste of time i feel. Advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## sam h (28 Aug 2009)

Any opportunity to double you money by x-mas has an equal chance of being gone by x-mas.

Can you handle that sort of risk?  Is it money you can afford to lose (& not cry about)?


----------



## Raskolnikov (28 Aug 2009)

Play roulette at your local casino or try your money on an even money nag down in Paddy Power?


----------



## praetserge (6 Sep 2009)

First of all, do you know anything about stock markets? I'd strongly advise you get some knowledge before you start trading otherwise instead of doubling your money you'll lose it all.
So I assume you're familiar with trading and derivative products like cfds and financial spread betting.
As you're looking for high returns I'd advise you open financial spread betting account as you could trade commodities, forex, shares, indices, etc and you don't need much money to start trading. Check Financial Spread Betting Guide and Broker Comparison from Independent Investor as you can learn more about spread betting and compare spread betting brokers in UK.


----------



## qosimo (6 Sep 2009)

ok so you got: 
gamble it on a horse or casino
read some books and learn to spread bet
next i guess is sell your a$$ in the pheonix park

I think its better if you take the 1000 euro and make it work for you.
Do you have any skills that you can use
Are you a chef? maybe make some cakes and sell them in a farmers market
spend the 1000 euro on a stall and some ingredients.
If not Maybe become a dell boy - buy something at a discount and sell them to your mates 
(look out for something abroad- gadgets are good - cigarettes are bad)
This way i think you can turn that 1000 euro into 2000 by xmas.
At the same time you can do research about the stock exchange.


----------



## grawns (13 Sep 2009)

Not all bad news...
I had the same amount to invest about 6 months ago ( money I could afford to loose BTW) Bought  at €1.59, now at €4.50

Had been tracking prices and mulling over companies for a few years. Start by reading the financial pages everyday and get to know the markets out there and then don't gamble money you can't afford to lose!


----------



## mathepac (13 Sep 2009)

grawns said:


> ... money you can't afford to *loose*!


Aaaarrrrggghhh!


----------



## seantheman (13 Sep 2009)

_Last edited by grawns; Today at 07:54 PM. Reason: bad grammer_
_It gets better and better_


----------



## asharma (15 Sep 2009)

Hi,

No offence to anyone but seems frustrating to see unrelated posted mocking the guy looking for advice.
What I will say, invest half in Aib(2.6euro) shares and quarter in Gen. Motors (0.75USD) Inc. and last quarter in HBOS(0.72GBP). {That’s what I am gonna do so best of luck}.
Wait till end Nov/start of Dec to sell you might loose it all or will atleast double it, fair gamble but that’s what you are here for. There is no sure-way to earn a easy buck.


----------



## heno55 (15 Sep 2009)

chefcorm said:


> Hi, I know its not a huge amount to invest but its a start. Im looking for advice where i could possibly invest my money in the stock market and possibly double my money by x-mas. Is there any investors out there who can give me advice. Im not interested in savings accounts etc, they are a waste of time i feel. Advice would be very much appreciated.


If you invest 1000 in one share even with a cheap online broker you will be charged 19.95 com, call it 20.00 for arguments sake that is 2% add 1% stamp and 2% again to sell, you would have to gain over 5% just to avoid a loss, and that doesnt take into account the bid-ask spread which could be another few% on a stock that isnt traded frequently, i learned this the hard way myself buying shares for 1000 and under, even for 300, after a gain of over 11% on the 300 euro shares i would have made a loss if i sold.So now i set myself a euro limit of no less than 2500 for any trade.hope this helps


----------

